# Second Life



## grumpybear (Jan 19, 2012)

I want to know what are others people advice about a spouse playing this game Second Life? My husband doesn't see anything wrong with but I do because even though these are avatars, There are still real people behind those things pushing the keyboard to talk to people!


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

Is he addicted to playing it all the time? What is his attitude like when you ask him to get off? My xW had multiple EA's with people on online MMRPG's. 

Clay


----------

